

Users pour forth MacBook trackpad woes - ksvs
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/11/03/macbook_glass_trackpad_woes/

======
ihartley
I haven't seen any of the issues people are talking about on the new MacBooks,
though I have seen an issue where if I'm resting my thumb on the bottom of the
pad like I used to when there was a discrete button I can't do two finger
scrolling.

~~~
rrival
I had serious issues with the trackpad for the first 1.5 weeks. I realized I
was resting the full left hand side of the first bone in my thumb on the
trackpad and flipping back and forth between shell and selecting - it was
getting confused. Since then my experienced has improved significantly,
although I'm still looking forward to the fix they're talking about releasing
soon though.

